# Bike components.



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Just wondering what you guys felt are the most important components on a road bike? I am thinking of getting a new bike, but am limited for funds, so I want to buy the best bang for my buck.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Good light wheels really make a difference.

Clip in pedals and proper shoes will make a huge difference too.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I would never have thought about looking at the quality of the wheels.

I plan on taking my pedals & saddle from my current road bike.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I have to agree with il sogno, good wheels are #1. I also like a steel frame over aluminum. I think it gives a smoother ride, but it does add a little to the price. Steel just soaks up the bumps better and will last forever.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Just wondering what you guys felt are the most important components on a road bike?


That really depends on your purpose of riding. If speed is of concern, sure good wheels are a plus. But it's still likely a negligable improvement for most. Don't know how "limited" your funds are, but generally when you're talking limited funds and best bang for your buck, you're not getting good wheels.

IMO the #1 for everyone is a comfortable saddle and proper frame geometry. If you're not comfortable riding the bike, you're not going to ride it as much or as far.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

QED said:


> I have to agree with il sogno, good wheels are #1. I also like a steel frame over aluminum. I think it gives a smoother ride, but it does add a little to the price. Steel just soaks up the bumps better and will last forever.


Really, not a carbon frame? 

I currently have an aluminum one (Opus Scherzo). A not too bad entry level road bike.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

tlg said:


> That really depends on your purpose of riding. If speed is of concern, sure good wheels are a plus. But it's still likely a negligable improvement for most. Don't know how "limited" your funds are, but generally when you're talking limited funds and best bang for your buck, you're not getting good wheels.
> 
> IMO the #1 for everyone is a comfortable saddle and proper frame geometry. If you're not comfortable riding the bike, you're not going to ride it as much or as far.


I would only buy from a rep bike store that would have me fitted for a bike. I will be taking my saddle from my old bike.

I was hoping to keep the bike around $2500 (Canadian).


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't want to start a CF vs steel frame war. I went with steel because the difference in weight isn't that big a deal for me, I am not a racer. My bike weighs 18 pounds. A steel frame is heavier but in my opinion, a lot more durable. But that is a very inexperienced opinion. I would guess there are lots of people here who could give you better advice than I can.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Frame first, group second, wheels third. Of the three, wheels are easiest to update at a later time, and most lower mid-range bikes do not come with fancy wheels. 

I second steel for ride quality. 

Perhaps a Jamis Quest for a good quality steel bike. They are around 1800.00 US.

If you don't like that bike, definitely look at the Jamis carbon frames for fitness/endurance. 

Jamis gives a lot of bike for the money. I tested quite a few. All very good quality, and surprisingly well-Priced.

Jamis Road Canadian site.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

aureliajulia said:


> Frame first, group second, wheels third. Of the three, wheels are easiest to update at a later time, and most lower mid-range bikes do not come with fancy wheels.
> 
> I second steel for ride quality.
> 
> ...


That is actually the bike I ride, the Jamis Qwest femme. I bought an model from a previous year so I got a discount on the price. I love this bike.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so surprised about the steel, I imagine it as heavy & clunky, but from what I'm reading, people love them. 

I've emailed the Canadian Distributor for Jamis to find out if a bike store in my area sells them. There were none listed on the website provided by aureliajulia. I did see a Cyclepath in Toronto that sells them, so I'm hoping the Cyclepath here in Kingston will too.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> Frame first, group second, wheels third. Of the three, wheels are easiest to update at a later time, and most lower mid-range bikes do not come with fancy wheels.
> 
> I second steel for ride quality.
> 
> ...


You are right about the price. There are no retailers in my area that sell this bike. The Quest Femme's MSRP here in Canada is $2293, which is a great price for the components you get.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

love4himies said:


> You are right about the price. There are no retailers in my area that sell this bike. The Quest Femme's MSRP here in Canada is $2293, which is a great price for the components you get.


I traveled 4.5 hours each way to buy my most recent bike. And I don't regret it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Frame design has a huge impact on ride quality and characteristics. My most comfortable riding bike is my aluminum Colnago. It smooths out all the bumps in the road and is an absolute pleasure to ride. My second most comfy bike is my steel framed Pogliaghi (Columbus SL tubing). The problem with it is of course, the weight. My LOOK 585 (carbon) is the lightest and fastest of the three but has the harshest ride.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Frame
2. Wheels
3. Components


----------

